# Mod Rewrite Schwierigkeiten



## uthiess (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich schlage mich jetzt schon seit einigen Stunden mit einer einzigen Aufgabe rum, und zwar will ich durch mod rewrite aus so einer url
meinserver.de/inh/a/1/b/2/c/3/
folgende erzeugen
meinserver.de/index.php?inhalt=inh&a=1&b=2&c=3

Das habe ich so schon hinbekommen:

```
RewriteRule ^([^/]*)/$ index.php?inhalt=$1
RewriteRule ^([^/]*)/([^/]*)/([^/]*)/$ index.php?inhalt=$1&$2=$3
RewriteRule ^([^/]*)/([^/]*)/([^/]*)/([^/]*)/([^/]*)/$ index.php?inhalt=$1&$2=$3&$4=$5
usw.
```

Mein Problem ist aber, wenn ich 5 oder mehr Parameter anhängen will muss ich $10 oder höher als Rückwärts Referenz angeben, was ja leider nicht geht...

Dann habe ich mir überlegt es mit QSA zu machen und mit N solange stückweise durchlaufen zu lassen bis die ganze Url verarbeitet ist, wozu mir aber die Kenntnisse fehlen..

Ich habe bisher sowas probiert, immerhin kommt meistens eine leere Seite statt einer Fehlermeldung ^^

```
RewriteRule   ^([^/]+/)([^/]*)/([^/]*)/$   /$1/?$2=$3   [QSA,N] 
RewriteRule   ^([^/]*)/*$   /?inhalt=$1   [L]
```

Ist da ein offensichtlicher Fehler drin oder ist das total daneben?
Hoffe dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!

Gruß
uthiess


----------



## Gumbo (15. März 2008)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule   ^([^/]+)/([^/]+)/(.+)   /$3/?$1=$2   [QSA,N]
RewriteRule   ^([^/]+)/$   /index.php?inhalt=$1   [L]
```


----------

